# Hello first post



## german shepherd 1600 (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm looking for a GS in california .
Any good breeders here ?
I want a black and red male pup with sound temperament .
Thank You


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

If you are willing to ship, I would recommend www.teamhuertahof.com. Robin is on this forum and seems to fit what you are looking for. PM her, her user name is robinhuerta. 

Happy hunting and welcome!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Don't just look for color (though great breeders will have your black and red pup). Temperament and health need to be more important on your list... then a breeder with that in mind who breeds the color you want 

Most important is for you to read up on ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

and then --> Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums

then finding the perfect pup (BTW, spring is a MUCH easier time to puppy raise than going into winter brrrrrrrr for those late night potty breaks!).


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

What 'type' of shepherd are you looking for? What kind of drive and pedigree lines? What are you wanting to do with the pup? Those all factor in towards pointing you in the right direction. Welcome!!


----------

